# Is the 1/2" Craftsman Drill a goner?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> After many buckets of mixing drywall compounds, I start using the drill to mix floor motar yesterday... after 3 buckets of mixing... the drill suddenly gone looks like no power...
> 
> is it a goner now and I should look for a replacement... or is there a easy way to fix it like changing bushes...etc... I bought this tool used and there is no manual or whatsoever... anyone no...
> 
> I wouldn't be too upset if I have to shop for a new one because I really have used it to mix many buckets already....


I would dump it. 99% of the time costs close to the same to repair it besides the time involved...if you could even find the parts for it.

It's burnt out -just buy a new one...
If you get a new one, make sure that it has the ampage/power for the work you want to use it for...


----------

